# Legit gear? (pics)



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

Dbol and test e. If you need more info let me know.

Suppose to be iran test e 250, made is 2008. Batch 7022.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

I can snap better pics, I realized they sucked after I uploaded them.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 2, 2010)

Have fun with those amps. Should've gotten vials. I hate opening amps.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Have fun with those amps. Should've gotten vials. I hate opening amps.



My source didn't have vials sadly, but yeah.. I'm looking forward to it.

But the real question, Legit or no?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, 

How about the dbol?

 Its Lot no. 11752
Mfg date : 2/27/2010


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Jun 2, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Also,
> 
> How about the dbol?
> 
> ...


 

look next time

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/steroid-pictures/32417-danabol-blue-hearts.html


----------



## fredy196 (Jun 2, 2010)

i got some of the test batch 8025,8026,look just like did nothing for me low dosed or fakes, same with dbol they seemed to work only i came out in boils on my legs.not saying yours are fake but youll soon find out.thing is it can really mess your cycles up if there fake. good luck.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont know anything about the blue hearts because I havent done them. The d-bol I had was called metanabol by jelfa and I can tell you it was the best damn d-bol I have ever done. I put on weight and strength like crazy. On the abu's they look just like the ones I had but my #'s were 7035 & 7037 mfg 12-2008 exp 12-2013. I ran 500 mgs per week and I was not impressed. I wrote abu and I did get a reply and they said the dates and mfg was indeed real and the product was legit. Friends of mine said they got good results with the same abu's but for me it just wasnt there. I'm not saying your shit is fake I'm just saying what I had didnt work for me. In fact if you read the post below you'rs(my personal delima on PCT) you can see why I am considering continueing with other compounds.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

Thats interesting king and fredy. I'm hoping for some more responses. Running low/fake gear is not on my list to do and i'd rather just buy some other gear and not waste my time.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

Some more test pics, Plan on e-mailing the iran people who make this :


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 2, 2010)

If that's real Iranian test, it's some pretty good stuff.  A friend of mine had some tested many years back and found it to be overdosed at 287mg/ml.  Not sure about the dbol...


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

Can anyone pinch in?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 2, 2010)

Dear Friend, Danabol is FAKE- copy...its not real March Pharmaceuticals!
Please see pics!


----------



## unclem (Jun 2, 2010)

they are both legit to use just march pharma is counterfit because they had a problem. but i got the counterfit ones they work great and the winny tabs r gtg plus your iran shit amps r gtg so your ok. get those blue hearts from a trusted pharmacy in turkey, march, counterfit ones work great. sorry world pharma iam one up on ya in this case. there from thailand. ahhhh blue hearts iam looking at them now as i type wat a beautiful night. in my opinion only


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

March Pharma? They are made by Body Research in Thailand.. (or a least suppose to be)


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 2, 2010)

unclem said:


> they are both legit to use just march pharma is counterfit because they had a problem. but i got the counterfit ones they work great and the winny tabs r gtg plus your iran shit amps r gtg so your ok. get those blue hearts from a trusted pharmacy in turkey, march, counterfit ones work great. sorry world pharma iam one up on ya in this case. there from thailand. ahhhh blue hearts iam looking at them now as i type wat a beautiful night. in my opinion only



Your post confused me a bit man..


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Google danabol fake march pharma, you will get plenty info


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 3, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> Google danabol fake march pharma, you will get plenty info



Ads/article which are made by WP, none of which I buy into. The same article comes up over and over, again all by WP. I highly doubt WP has "true" danabol, its extremely rare. And even if WP did infact have "TRUE" danabol, paying hundreds more to a company that treats potential customers like crap is not something I support.

I'd like it if WP sponsors don't come on here and state their opinion, in my short time I've come not to like WP so any WP help I don't care for. Thanks

Secondly, there is a big difference between fake and counterfeit.  Fake is bogus  i.e. no actual pharmaceutical ingredients.  Counterfeit means it's just a  copy and has actual ingredient in it. 

Everyone who has posted on other forums about the EXACT d-bol I have had GREAT results.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 7, 2010)

Dbols - As for all the fake / counterfeit comments: Body Research has made the blue hearts for years.  They no longer have a license to make them.  March pharma holds the license.  If Body Research is still producing them, I'm sure they're just as good as ever.  Technically they would now be considered underground since they no longer have a license to produce them.  That being said, many groups have counterfeited Body Research products over the years (fakes).

Now those Aburaihans.  Is there a dot after the MFG and EXP?  It doesn't look like there is by your pics.  Aburaihan always puts a dot after MFG and EXP.  Also, the print on the mfg and exp looks a little off.  Emailing Aburaihan is almost pointless.  They will not examine your pictures.  All they will do is check to see if the manufacture and expiration dates check out per your batch.  Any half-way decent counterfeiter will make sure he has those dates correct.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't bother emailing Aburaihan.  Like I said, they will just check to see if your manufacture and expire date are correct.  I've attached the lab report from Aburaihan for this batch.  Your dates check out, but I think your amps are counterfeit.  Let me know if there is a dot after MFG and EXP.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 7, 2010)

Says MFG9 . 2008
        EXP9 . 2013

Everything is straight and looks like it was printed right on there..

Let me know.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 7, 2010)

You're STILL worrying about this?

Just try it and see.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> You're STILL worrying about this?
> 
> Just try it and see.



I was answering the bros Q yo! But really, I'd like to make sure as much as I can, plus i'm not cycling yet anyway, but I don't wanna use fake gear, that would be a waste of time and money.


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Your post confused me a bit man..


 

geeze thats 2 times ive made things confusing for people, sorry bro those r gtg the ones you have r good i got alot of them. no worries. i just hope theres nothing in any of my gear thats causing confusion, lol. imo


----------



## unclem (Jun 7, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Friend, Danabol is FAKE- copy...its not real March Pharmaceuticals!
> Please see pics!


 
no disrespect WP but i believe you had the same one that you posted as counterfit on your website as the ones you sell, now i could be wrong and please correct me if iam? i get mine from a pharmacy just like you have and i never got the ones with the non-mistaking "m" on the top middle. if those are the ones you sell then i  apologize WP, i tried looking on your site but all the photos are gone at least on my computer. i do have problems from time to time with it. i dont think you sell nothing but quality gear but your prices are to high for me, with that said, you did offer me a great deal on your test susp in your defense. all iam saying is march pharma is the only one i got that works great. the body research thing is another deal which was said perfect by one of the members. again no disrespect to WP or anybody else. in my honest opinion only. peace to all.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 8, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Says MFG9 . 2008
> EXP9 . 2013
> 
> Everything is straight and looks like it was printed right on there..
> ...


 
I'm inclined to say that those aren't original Aburaihans. That's not to say there isn't any real test in them.  Some of these counterfeit operations use real API's.  Instead of starting up another UGL, they impersonate real HG brands to get instant recognition and make it easier to sell.  Someone tested some "fake" Desma recently, and it was actually a little overdosed, but it had unacceptable bacteria levels that you would never see with a real HG product.

See the attached pic of legit Aburaihan amps.  Notice the difference with the mfg. and exp. info.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2010)

Dusters said:


> I'm inclined to say that those aren't original Aburaihans. That's not to say there isn't any real test in them.  Some of these counterfeit operations use real API's.  Instead of starting up another UGL, they impersonate real HG brands to get instant recognition and make it easier to sell.  Someone tested some "fake" Desma recently, and it was actually a little overdosed, but it had unacceptable bacteria levels that you would never see with a real HG product.
> 
> See the attached pic of legit Aburaihan amps.  Notice the difference with the mfg. and exp. info.




I know notice that the dates are much bolder, but isn't that from time to time they change print, etc to avoid fakes copying them?  I hope I didn't just get some oil and my ass is gonna get some huge infection at the injection spot.


----------



## Dusters (Jun 8, 2010)

Who knows?  I have some that are batch 7020, and they look just like the 8002 batch pics above.  Crack an amp open and check the volume.  You should be able to get 1.0ml.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess i'll find out in about 2 months when I do my cycle. I may get some more test e in case the gear is not legit.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2010)

All the black dots were all straight too and the labels the same, if they aren't real they did a damn good job!


----------



## unclem (Jun 9, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> All the black dots were all straight too and the labels the same, if they aren't real they did a damn good job!


 
i think they are legit. the neck is short and mine look just like yours and i did them and they worked. but if the neck is " mutuantized , as in very long they might be bunk. in my opinion i think there gtg. but there was alot, alot of fakes that went around with this co. but like i said everything matches mine to a tee. try them first just to see if there good, i think you will be happy imo.


----------



## paolo584 (Jun 10, 2010)

did u buy them from one of the sponsors on the site?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 10, 2010)

paolo584 said:


> did u buy them from one of the sponsors on the site?



no


----------



## garcea (Dec 30, 2010)

Gymrat please tell me that you tried them. I just got a bunch of these with the same matrix dot style dates and i really don't know what to do. For each person that says that they are g2g I find one person that says they're fake. Please tell me if you took them and if you got any results from them and how do you rate them.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 30, 2010)

Typically, date of manufacture and expiration are printed in different typesize/font style than the rest of the characters on product. Not always but this has been a rule of thumb when assessing real vs. fake.

However; having said this, I've used Asia Pharma product with same fonts on dates and other verbiage and product was legit so go figure.


----------



## garcea (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply but still waiting for someone who actually used this stuff cuz it's my first cycle and i really don't want to mess it up. Gymrat please tell me what results did you get from it and if they're g2g... thanks


----------



## garcea (Dec 31, 2010)

bump


----------



## garcea (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't see your pics, but I am guessing that you have the same thing as me Gymrat. They won't let me post any pics yet. The amps have thin dot style matrix dates printed on them. The dates can be rubbed off easily. Each amp has the same amount of oil in them and the oil is very thick. All amps are the same size. Mf date 09.2008 and exp date 09.2013. If anyone is willing to help me they can send me a pm and I will show them pics. Thank you.


----------



## garcea (Dec 31, 2010)

Gymrat I think I found another one of your thread asking the same question on steroidology. I posted the pics there so if you could please take a look and see if they are the same thing as yours and if you tried the.


----------



## garcea (Jan 5, 2011)

bump


----------

